# Boyd needs a home (MN)



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

Meet Boyd. He is a typical male, beautiful boy who bonds well with one person, dance , coos for you and will let you pet him. Since I found him in the road last fall I have ben trying to fit him into the family but the cats & dogs aren't allowing him to be in the main areas of the home like he should be, he is stuck in the office in his cage and doesn't get the attantion he deserves. My hubby is soon going to be starting dialysis and we will have less time than ever to devide amongst the beasts.....Boyd really deserves more!
Please email [email protected] if you are within a couple hours of me (St.Paul, MN) and are interested in him!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

does he have an injury to where he could not have been released to his feral flock or is this a domestic pigeon?


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

He is domestic...I have been told he is an indian fantail. I did have him at a rescuers for a time last fall but he said he did not love being in the loft with the other pigeons, he really loves to interact with me and people. he lived at my grooming shop for a while and he loved that but now I have a cat there so, well you know.
Sorry about the mis-spelled words up there! I was hurrying I guess!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He is a beautiful bird.

I am going to move your thread to the adoption forum, so it will get the right exposure.

Thank you.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Roxy said:


> He is domestic...I have been told he is an indian fantail. I did have him at a rescuers for a time last fall but he said he did not love being in the loft with the other pigeons, he really loves to interact with me and people. he lived at my grooming shop for a while and he loved that but now I have a cat there so, well you know.
> Sorry about the mis-spelled words up there! I was hurrying I guess!


ok you may want to take a picture of his whole body with his tail showing and advertise he is a fantail, you may get more responses to pick from to find just the right place for him, but you need to get a picture of him and his "fan"


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

He never does that "fanning" I think you are talking about...just regular pigeon stuff.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

He never fans?....That sounds weird to me. Have you ever got him checked out.? I think most fantails...fan. Sometimes they do it when they are startled or being cocky .


Hhhmmm.... Deffinitely different.

BTW: He is a total beauty!
A full body picture might help in any case, if it's possible.

I know my fantail keeps hers up often and normally only has it down during bath time and rest.

-Hilly


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

well I will tell you this he is not a indain fantail nore an american fantail at all but just a regular pigeon ..fantails of the indian type have feathered feet with a head crest and american fantails all hold their tails up high in the air with their head held back.. the little icon in my message is an indian fantail just so you know  to be honest he looks like a runt pigeon but I cant really tell how big he is by that pictures for comparison so who knows for sure


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Well he sure is a beauty, whatever he is.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Roxy,

I'm sure you'll find a wonderful home for Boyd - he is beautiful  

Sorry to hear about the dialysis treatment  I know how difficult that is for everyone involved - I'll be keeping you and your husband in my prayers.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm in south St. Paul and I was looking for a pet to just get to know pigeons. You know to see if I seriously like pigeons or not. Are you looking to get money for him? Does he come with a cage? I may be able to take him... I can't promise he would stay inside the house(he'd be in the garage with a heat-lamp in the winter), but he would always be welcome to come inside to hangout with a flight suit (poop catcher) on.  I have a cat and a dog, but my cat lived at my parents house with my moms parrots and never "hunted" them. She just would sit with them and watch. She's a tiny cat and de-clawed, so I doubt she felt capable of catching a parrot anyways. My dog is small and not a hunter either. I am going to barn-yard swap next Saturday and want to look at different varieties of pigeons, but maybe I could take him after that.

Let me know. I totally won't be offended if you'd rather wait to see if someone would have room to have him inside 24/7.


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

*Boyd needs a home*

Boyd is probably a birmingham roller, show roller, or Oriental roller. Do his wings hang below his tail? And does he have about 16 tail feathers? If so he is an Oriental roller.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

I will see if I have a couple more pics...he has a couple layers of tail feathers...I don't know, I am just stating what I was told  Regular pigeon or not he is a beauty no matter what.

Thank you for your kind words about the health issues...they suck!


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

I wanted to let you all know that a nice woman has offered to take him into her small (3) flock in a very large enclosure with lean-to...there are also a couple peacocks in there. She said he will have enough room to fly.
I do appreciate ALL of your help, it is such a small world that someone in my town even saw this thread! You are all so nice.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

This is WONDERFUL news Roxy!! I'm so happy - both for you and for Boyd. Being so close you can even go visit  If your neighbor has a computer & access you should introduce her to PT so we can all keep up on Boyd's adventures. And I'm sure I'm not the only one who would love to hear about her peacocks (an see pictures... naturally). Good to hear about a happy ending here. 

Keep us posted on your husband's progress and treatments too... I'll be keeping him, and you, in my prayers.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Roxy said:


> I wanted to let you all know that a nice woman has offered to take him into her small (3) flock in a very large enclosure with lean-to...there are also a couple peacocks in there. She said he will have enough room to fly.
> I do appreciate ALL of your help, it is such a small world that someone in my town even saw this thread! You are all so nice.


I'm happy to read this handsome boy has a new home, do keep us updated.

I'm also keeping you and your husband in my prayers. God bless you.


----------

